# Wie reagiert man auf einen Fehler in der Sicherheitskette??



## pete11 (2 November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wir setzen bei einem Hubwerksantrieb eine automatisch einfallende Fangvorrichtung in Form einer mechanischen Klinke, die in ein Lochraster am Rahmen der Maschine greift, ein. Diese soll verhindern, dass das Hubwerk bei Betreten des Gefahrenbereiches herunter fällt. Da der Gefahrenbereich relativ häufig (ca. alle 60 bis 120 Minuten) vom Bediener betreten werden muss, ist hier eine automatische Fangvorrichtung erforderlich.
Die Fangvorrichtung ist so konstruiert, dass die Klinke durch eine Feder in das Lochraster gedrückt wird. Um die Klinke zu lösen damit das Hubwerk hoch und runter gefahren werden kann, wird ein Pneumatik Zylinder eingesetzt der gegen die Feder arbeitet. Beim Betreten des Gefahrenbereiches wird in der gesamten Maschine die Druckluft abgeblassen. Dadurch wird auch der Zylinder entlüftet und die Sperrklinke fällt ein und sichert das Hubwerk vor dem Absturz.
Ich habe vom Hersteller des Zylinders einen B10d-Wert bekommen mit dem ich rechnen kann. Für die Diagnose habe ich mir überlegt Näherungsschalter am Zylinder einzusetzen, um zu prüfen, ob der Zylinder nach der Entlüftung auch wirklich wieder eingefahren bzw. die Sperrklinke ausgefahren ist. Bei Sistema würde ich dann "Indirekte Überwachung (z. B. Überwachung durch Druckschalter, elektrische Positionsüberwachung von Aktoren)" wählen und für DC 90% eintragen. Die Fehlerauswertung würde in einer normalen Steuerung erfolgen.

Nun zu der eigentlichen Frage:
Was muss passieren, wenn hier ein Fehler festgestellt wurde z.B. der Zylinder klemmt?


Vielen dank für eure Hilfe!!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (2 November 2011)

Mit Sicherheit erstmal eine Wahrnmeldung, damit niemand in den Gefahrenbereich geht.


----------



## Tommi (2 November 2011)

pete11 schrieb:


> Nun zu der eigentlichen Frage:
> Was muss passieren, wenn hier ein Fehler festgestellt wurde z.B. der Zylinder klemmt?



Hallo,

zuerst zur Frage:

Wenn der Zlinder nicht in einer plausiblen Position steht, darf z.B. die
Zugangstür nicht öffnen, incl. Warnmeldung. 

Und als Anmerkung:

Glaubst Du, daß Du mit einer "normalen" Steuerung, die nur Kategorie B
erreichen kann, auskommst?

Und sind die Sensoren sicher genug?

Wie hoch ist Dein PLr?

Gibt es eine Risikobeurteilung für die gesamte Anlage?

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## pete11 (2 November 2011)

Hi,

also der Plr laut Risikobeurteilung ist d.
Die Sicherheitsfunktion ist zweikanalig nach Kat.3 aufegebaut. Als zweiter Kanal soll die das gleiche System auf der zweiten Seite der Hubwerkssäule eingesetzt werden. Also zwei Sperrklinken pro Hubwerk, wenn ein Zylinder versagt müsst der zweit greifen (ein Fehlersicher).

Müssen in der Kat.3 Bauteile, die nur zur Diagnose benötigt werden sicherheitstechnisch bewertet werden? Hatte das immer so verstanden, dass ich für Diagnose auch unsichere Bauteile einsetzen kann.

Die Idee mit der Zuhaltung ist gut. Hab aber leider vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Gefahrenbereich auch durch eine Sicherheitslichtschranke betreten werden kann.

Danke bis hier!!
Gruß
Peter


----------



## Safety (2 November 2011)

Hallo,
ich stelle mal ein paar Fragen.
Wie wird der Antrieb abgeschaltet?
Was passiert wenn der Antrieb nach unten fährt und der Werker tritt darunter da ja keine trennende Schutzeinrichtung. Also bei voller Fahrt.
Wie verhinderst Du ein Versagen der Entlüftung.
Wie sind die klicken dimensioniert? Kann eine klinke bei vollerfahrt die Hubvorrichtung anhalten und ist diese Überdimensioniert?
Sowas macht man Üblicherweise mit verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen mit Zuhaltung und bevor man öffnet werden die Bremsen getestet. Es gibt auch Systeme zukaufen. 
http://www.sitema.de/
http://www.mayr.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Dokumentationen/deutsch/Branchen/Vertikalachsenbremsen.pdf
https://shop.pilz.com/eshop/b2b/publicinit.do?category=00015000387074
Und anbei mal ein Dokument der BG zu Vertikalachsen.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (2 November 2011)

Hallo,

also nach der Risikoeinschätzung nach ISO 13849 bräuchtest Du hier mindestens einen PL=d = Kat 3. GGf. gibt es auch C-Normen die konkret ein PL oder eine Kat. Bei Hubeinrichtungen ist das denkbar, aber nicht mein Gebiet. 

Die Frage ist wie Du eine Kat. 3 mit einer einfachen Sperrklinke hin bekommst. Denn ein einfacher Fehler (Klemmen der Klinke, Bruch der Klinke, Bruch des Befestigungsbolzens) fürht zum Versagen, egal was Du steuerungstechnisch gemacht hast. Ich kenne solche Konstruktionen von Fahrzeughebebühnen, aber nur redundant, dh. 2 Klinken werden mit dauerbruchfesten Federn gegen Zahnstangen gedrückt und zwar so, dass die Klinken beim Heben immer abwechselnd über die Zähne springen um den möglichen Absturzweg zu minimieren. Bei Versagen der ersten Klinke fängt die zweite.  Das Öffnen der Sperrklinken erfolgt über den Hydraulikdruck, der die Hebebühne absenkt, dh. wenn der Druck abfällt, schließen die Klinken sofort.  Unter der Voraussetzung, dass die Mechanik entsprechend ausgelegt, die Federn und sonstigen beteiligten Teile dauerfest, die Federn ausreichend stark sind und der Druck zum Öffnen der Klinken nach PLd/Kat 3  = redundant mit Einfehlersicherheit und Testung (kann man bei F... fertig kaufen)  krigst Du damit eine Kat 3 / Pl=d hin. 
Mit einer mechanisch nicht redundanten Konstruktion halte ich das für ausgeschlossen.

Es sind am Markt auch mechanisch wirkende Absturzsicherungen verfügbar, die am Tragmittel befestigt werden und bei dessen Abreißen eine mit Federn vorgespannte Klemmung schließen (das hat der olle Otis schon vor vielen Jahren in seine Aufzüge eingebaut), Falls die Hubeinrichtung hydraulisch/pneumatisch ist kann ein Kanal auch ein in den Zylinder eingeschraubtes Rückschlagventil sein....Oder ein Gewichtsausgleich mit einer Betonplatte, auch wie beim Aufzug...

Was es noch kritischer macht ist der mögliche Zugang über den Lichtvorhang, d.h. neben der Funktion "sichere Hochhaltung" musst Du zusätzlich untersuchen, ob das Ganze auch aus der Bewegung ausreichend schnell und zuverlässig bremst.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## pete11 (3 November 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal Danke für die vielen schnellen Antworten!!

@Safty
Zu den Fragen:
Wenn die Sicherheitslichtschranke auslösst oder eine Tür geöffnet wird, wird dies von einem Siemens Not-Halt-Relais erkannt und es werden zwei Lastschütze abgeschaltet. Dies sorgt dafür, dass der Antrieb keine Versorgungsspannung mehr erhällt. Des Weiteren wird mit der Abschaltung der Versorgungsenergie auch die Motorbremse spannungslos und bremst das System.
Die Sicherheitslichtschranken sind erforderlich, da die Maschine über einen Palettentransport mit Produkt versorgt wird. Dadurch kann keine verriegelten trennenden Schutzeinrichtungen mit Zuhaltung eingesetzt werden. Für den Zugang durch die Sicherheitslichtschranke muss der Bediener über die Palettenföderer in die Anlage laufen. Minimaler Abstand Sicherheitslichtschranke zum Gefahrenbereich 2000mm.
Die Entlüftung wird mit einem Sicherheitsventil der Fa. Festo (MS6-SV Ple) gemacht.
Die Klinken werden bei uns schon seit vielen Jahren eingesetzt und es hat auch mal Versuchsreihen gegeben, die gezeigt haben, dass die Klinken halten. Nur glaube ich nicht das diese Versuche aus voller Fahrt gemacht wurden. Heißt das Bremsen übernimmt der Motor (mit Frequenzumrichter) und die Bremse des Motors.
Danke für die Links, die Fa. Mayr sieht ganz interesant aus. Werde mal sehen, ob die was für uns haben.

@Andreas
Die Sperrklinke ist zweimal vorhanden, wenn eine durch Bruch oder Verklemmen versagt grefit die Zweite.
Worüber ich mir nochmal gedanken machen muss, ist das ausreichend schnelle und zuverlässige Bremsen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Andreas Koenig (3 November 2011)

Hallo Peter, wenn Die Klinken an 2 Säulen räumlich getrennt sind, ist das sogar besser, da dann viele mögliche Ausfälle gemeinsamer Ursache auszuschließen sind. Wenn Du mit PL=e entlüftest, mechanisch zwangswirkende Sperrklinken hast, gehen die Zylinder eigentlich nicht die Berechnung des PL ein. Denn wenn die ausreichend dimensioniert sind = nicht durch Verbiegen  blockiert werden können, die Federn dauerfest bzw. bezüglich Steigungrahtdicke so gestaltet dass ein Bruch der Feder nicht zum Ausfall führt, und die Sperrklinke mit entsprechendem Sicherheitfaktor auf die höchste mögliche dynamische Last ausgelegt sind, führen allen anderen Fehler asm Zylinder die ich kenne immer in Richtung = Wirksamwerden der Sicherheitsfunktion (Leckage der Kolbendichtung; Schlauch löst sich vom Zylinder, Kolbenstangenbruch...) = fail safe. Die Enlagenschalter reichen dann als Diagnose voll aus. Ich führe die dann aber gern auf Eingänge des Sicherheitsschaltgerätes zurück und reiche die Meldung an die SPS weiter. So hast Du die SPS aus der Sicherheitssoftware auch von der Validierung/verifizierung komplett draussen.  Da Du ja zusätzlich noch die Motorbremse einfallen lässt, ist das Ganze denke ich eine saubere PLe mit Kat 4.  Den erforderlichen Diagnosedeckungsgrad = Hoch krigst Du durch eine dynamische Testung der Enlageninis + Kreuzvergleich der beiden Inis beider Zylinder auch hin.  

Zum ausreichend schnellen Bremsen:
- der Zugang ist ja anscheinend nur über den Einschleusweg, der normalerweise nicht betreten wird möglich = Zugang bei laufender Hubeinrichung sehr selten
- die Sperrklinken fangen allerspätestens im übernächsten Raster (wenn man die Rekationszeit des Systems mit einbezieht)
- wenn das Raster nicht allzugroß ist ist ggf. gar keine große Gefährdung vorhanden, wenn man vorn mit der nachlaufgenden Hubeinrichtung in Kontakt kommt (man müsste sich dann schon flach auf den Boden schmeissen - > da würde ich dann aber nicht mehr mit 2000 oder 1600 mm Eingriffsgeschwindigkeit rechnen. 
- Wenn Du dir Motorbremse sofort schließt, verschleißt sie immer, da sie bereis bremst, bevor die Klinken wirksam werden. GGf. ist es daher besser, die Bremse erst nach einer Zeitverzögerung von einigen 100ms , wo erfahrungsgemäß bereits Stillstand erreicht ist einfallen zu lassen. So wird es z.B. bei Elektropressen mit sicheren Umrichtern und Haltebremse gemacht (Bremsen per SST1--> STO und Haltebremse verzögert einfallen lassen.

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Safety (3 November 2011)

Hallo hier meine Meinung.
Da ich nicht beurteilen kann wie die Mechanik der Klinken aufgebaut ist kann ich auch nicht sagen ob eine Abfrage der Zylinderendschalter ausreichend ist. Ich würde wenn dies möglich ist die Klinken direkt mit einem Sensorabfragen, also klinke eingefallen Sensor an. Klinke weggedrückt Sensor aus. Und um einen hohen Diagnosedeckungsgrad zu erhalten muss man diese Sensoren Zyklisch auf Plausibilität testen damit ein Versagen erkannt wird. Welche Maßnahmen für welche Betriebsarten gemacht werden müssen siehst Du in dem PDF der BG. Weiter unklar ist für mich: da die halte Bremse nicht getestet wird kann im Fehlerfall der Antrieb zwar ausdrudelnd aber doch noch in Bewegung nach unten gegen die Klinken schlagen also müssen die diesen Kräften bzw. eine davon Standhalten. Ich denke Du hast an dem Paletten einlauf Muting. Sehe Dir mal diesen Bericht an Link weiter unten. Es werden in der Verpackungsmaschinennorm DIN EN 415-6 Anhang B Maßnahmen beschrieben für die Sicherung großer Öffnungen. Und es gibt einen Verweis auf die DIN EN 619, hierin wird auch beschrieben das ein Band mit 1m höhe eine Zugang verhindert, wäre eine Möglichkeit. Dann noch Benutzerhinweis und Angabe in der BA. Damit könntest Du das Problem des Zugangs durch den Palettentransport verhindern. An den Türen Zuhaltungen anbringen und diese nur öffnen wenn die an den Klinken angebrachten Sensoren beide da sind und vorher natürlich plausiblen waren. Aber dadurch gehören jetzt die Sensoren zu der Sicherheitsfunktion und müssen mit berechnet werden. Die SF würde dann so aussehen Sensor1 Klinke 1 Kanal1- Sensor2-Klinke2-Kanal2= Subsystem 1/Logik Subsystem 2/ Aktor ist die Zuhaltung. 
Dann könntest Du den Antrieb in Stopp-Kategorie 1 herunterbremsen und danach dann STO einleiten dann die Klinken einfallen lassen dann die Zuhaltung öffnen. 
http://www.bgn.de/6291/33508/1?wc_origin=/10016?sk=45&wc_cmt=c7faf14ef57ffad6d40fa201bedd25b4

Wie schon geschrieben wenn Du das Dokument der BG liest und der Zugang verhindert ist, über Zuhaltungen werden die nötigen Maßnahmen auch geringer. Hier könnte es dann schon reichen die Achse vor öffnender Zuhaltung in einen GefahrlosePosition zufahren und dann diese mit einem Sicherheitsschalter abzufragen und dann die Zuhaltung öffnen. Aber wenn der Zugang unter die Vertikalachse nötig ist dann musst Du eben mehr machen siehe oben. 

So wie immer nur meine Meinung wie man es macht liegt dann am Schluss an der Risikobeurteilung und diese kennst nur Du.


----------



## Safety (3 November 2011)

Hallo,
wenn Du die Sicherheitsfunktion mit den Zylindern nicht wie von Andreas beschrieben mit entsprechenden Federn ober Fehlerausschlüssen ertüchtigen kannst sind die Zylinder in der Sicherheitsfunktion Absturzsicherung.  Wenn Lichtgitter auslöst dann sicheres Entlüften  der Zylinder und dadurch einfallen der Klinken. Wenn da noch Ventile dazwischen wären dann müssen diese auch betrachtet werden. Also ein Versagen der Zylinder führ zum versagen des Kanals also gehört hier der Zylinder in die Berechnung.


----------

